# Technic PnP Integration Harness 676 for BMW Hifi system



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

http://r.ebay.com/exjg3R

New unused. Never installed. Technic PnP does not accept returns.

Connect your BMW headunit to aftermart amps and connect after market amps to stock speaker wiring.

1 x Technic PnP Harness 676 for Hifi systems. (Front right, front left, center, rear right, rear left, woofer 1, and woofer 2). Has remote relay attached.

$55 for DIYMA members


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

SOLD


----------

